# DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

This DIY is over 30 pages long so I won't post the whole thing here.
Here is a link to a PDF version of the DIY: http://members.shaw.ca/cadbury/DIYDevilsOwna.pdf
Here is the first section of that PDF:
After considering all the WM kits I decided on the DO Stage 2 kit.
The Snow performance was 2nd place but in the end I decided on MAP controlled over MAF controlled because the temperature in my city can change drastically in a matter of hours. The free check valve, a metal nozzle holder and black tubing are also a plus.
I considered the AEM kit but I did not want to run any boost lines, I’d rather have it electronic.
I wanted the install to be as clean and stealth as possible, I didn’t want any exposed wires, no fuse holders visible, etc. I opted to solder all the connection instead of using the Posi-Lock connectors. 
Devils Own Stage 2 WM kit 2.5bar:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Stage 1, Wiring:
Tools:
T25
T30
8mm socket
10mm socket
13mm socket
Electrical Tape
Soldering Iron
Tweezers
Pointy tool

Parts:
Repair wire 000 979 242
Zip tie

*Step 1, Prepare the controller:*
The gray wire is not needed as I plan on using the MAP sensor on the engine instead of using an external Map sensor:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The pink power wire was not long enough so I switched it to a longer 16 gauge wire. From here on in the pink wire will be black:
ttp://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt53/cadbury204/WM/IMG_2946.jpg[/IMG]

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Step 2, Remove battery and tray:*
The removal of the battery is self explanatory. You will need a 10mm wrench/socket to remove the cables from the battery. Always remember to remove the negative side first. The bracket that holds the battery down is 13mm (blue).
Once the battery is removed you will need to remove the tray it sits on. There are 3 bolts (red). In the picture below one bolt is not pictured:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Tray removed:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Step 3, Remove relay panel:
First remove the positive wires from the relay panel. You will need a 10mm socket (red) and an 8mm socket (blue):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Unscrew the T30 screw (red) and the panel should pop off. We will be adding a fuse in F23 (blue):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









When I pulled the relay panel off I was working blind I wasn’t sure how this was going to turn out. I had an extra repair wire from when I installed my alarm siren and I found a connector on the back of the panel that fit the repair wire perfectly. I probed around with a multimeter for a few seconds and I found that the fuse above (Blue) connected to the pin 15 on the connector below the panel below (red). This is where I decided to add the 10amp fuse that came with the DO kit.

*Step 4, Add repair wire:*
This is the spot where we will add the repair wire. You will need to push the pink clip (blue) in the direction of the arrow:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Push out the green water tight plug with the tweezers:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Add silicone to the wire to ensure everything is water tight and insert from the bottom side. VW wanted this panel to stay water tight so once I had the wire in there I double checked that the new wire was indeed water tight. Once completed push the pink clip (2 pictures back) back to its original position:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Step 5, Run wires through firewall:*
This is the rubber gasket where we will run the wires. It’s located behind where the battery used to be:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Use a long pointy tool and push it through the gasket. You will need to remove the black panel above the pedals to see the gasket from the inside. Remove these 2 screws (red), they are both T25:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The tool:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wires pulled through from outside:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wires on the inside:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Step 6, Run wires inside engine compartment:*
Put the 3 wires into the wire loom supplied with the DO kit and run it next to the other wiring harnesses (red):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Solder the black power wire to the yellow repair wire we installed earlier:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Locate and remove the 14 pin connector from its holder. It’s located near the coolant hose in front of where the battery used to be:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Strip wire, attach green wire from the DO controller, and then solder together. The wire is the Lilac/Green wire in pin 14:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The wiring in the engine compartment is now complete. The blue wire pictured below will be run to the pump in stage 2:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Reinstall the relay panel, battery tray, and battery:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Step 7, Connect relay and ground:*
Here is the circuit diagram for the relay. The colors of your wires may be different:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Remove the kick panel to access the ground post. Instructions can be found in the sub install DIY http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3250572. Once the panel is removed attach the ground wire to the post, this wire runs to the DO controller. Once complete reinstall the kick panel:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Remove a section of insulation from the ground wire going to the controller and splice in the black side from the relay:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Attach the white wire from the relay to a 12v switched source. The black wire in the picture goes to my radar detector:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Cut the black (used to be pink) positive wire and attach one side to the yellow wire from the relay and the blue wire to the other side:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I drilled 2 holes into the cubby near the steering wheel and attached a zip tie to keep the controller from moving too much:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Secure the relay to the existing wiring above the black cover using electrical tape, re-install the black cover, the cubby tray and this stage is complete.
Check out the PDF above for the rest of the install.
-Cad


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

Where did you mount the controller?


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (ShutItDown)*

I used Velcro to attach it to the cubby. The zip tie holds the wire in place:








-Cad


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow, sweet idea/location for the switch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

You totally lost me on the wiring. But one Hell of a DIY nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_You totally lost me on the wiring. But one Hell of a DIY nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TRUTH


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Sweet install..
Any pics of the jet install


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cadbury99* »_
*Step 7, Connect relay and ground:*
Here is the circuit diagram for the relay. The colors of your wires may be different:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Remove the kick panel to access the ground post. Once the panel is removed attach the ground wire to the post, this wire runs to the DO controller. Once complete reinstall the kick panel:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Remove a section of insulation from the ground wire going to the controller and splice in the black side from the relay:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Attach the white wire from the relay to a 12v switched source. The black wire in the picture goes to my radar detector:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Cut the black (used to be pink) positive wire and attach one side to the yellow wire from the relay and the blue wire to the other side:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









-Cad

Can you please help me out on this part here, I am unsure of what relay you are getting the wires from. I have no idea on the black wire you connect into the ground that you splced and also where the white wire came from. And I need help on the part where you cut the black wire (pink) and spliced the yellow and blue wire from. sorry for the long question. This is going to be my first time installing someting like this and just needed some clarification.
Thank You.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (Gtiupb2002)*


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (Gtiupb2002)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The relay I was referring to was a relay I bought separately, not one already installed on the car.
When the key is turned on the smaller yellow wire powers and turns on the relay. When the relay is on it closes the circuit between the large blue to the large yellow wire.
The black wire that the is the large yellow and blue wires are spliced into is the power wire that powers the controller.
This makes it so the controller gets no power when the relay is off (key is off).
I hope that answers your question
-Cad


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

Yea so thats something I dont have to do then, I was confused but that clears it up thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (Gtiupb2002)*

Yeah you don't really need to do it.
The controller takes very little power when its not pumping.
I forget who it was, [email protected] or [email protected] or someone has their WM controller on all the time. When they park their car for an extended period of time they just take out the fuse.

-Cad


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

Awesome, thanks.
I have one more question, do I just need to install the pink wire to a 12v source or is there somewhere specific I have to install it? I can also just add in a on/off switch if I wanted then right?


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (Gtiupb2002)*

Power the controller from as close to the battery as possible.
Yeah a switch would be just fine, just don't forget to turn it on








-Cad


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

Great guide, thanks!


----------



## phxgli (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

This is a very good DIY for this install but i would like to add some new info. Devil's Own introduced a new controller that has a slight change in the wiring. This new controller is recognized by the red lettering on the controller. I believe it started shipping out around the beginning of July. The Blue wire from the controller is now connected to the black wire on the pump and the red wire is attached to an ignition on source. So the pump is no longer directly grounded to the chassis like it is stated on the DO website instructions. 
Here is a view of the change in the wiring.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The OP users the _"14 pin connector from its holder"_. Is this for MAP sensor output? Can I use the terminal 4 cable on the actual MAP sensor?
I have the new controller lime the graphic above. Where is it that I use the fuse provided? Can I use the relay panel like the OP? Is this my Ignition On? 
Wiring noob here.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Next question.
What did you do with the horn?


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

What is used as a 12v ignition onsource!


----------



## phxgli (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

I used an add a fuse using the cig lighter fuse. It is a ignition on source.


----------



## - FR - (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (cadbury99)*

hello all,does anybody know if there's an updated 'DIY Devils Own Stage 2 installation guide' which utilizes the generation 2 controller on the 2.0TFSI GTI models?gettin mine installed this comin week and wishin everythin to be perfect 1st time round.much appreciated.thanx,FR


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aguilar)*

Yes pin 14 was for the MAP sensor. 
Pin 4 at the sensor itself will also work.

-Cad


_Modified by cadbury99 at 4:23 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aguilar)*

I still haven't reinstalled it yet lol I have the new bracket for it ready to go, I'm just lazy and don't want to take the bumper cover off again.
I plan on doing this:








-Cad


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

I followed this DIY and added a fuse for an ignition source:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...62584

-Cad


_Modified by cadbury99 at 4:23 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Devils Own Stage 2 Installation (- FR -)*

phxgli a few posts up goes over the slightly different wiring required for the new generation controller.

-Cad


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cadbury99* »_I still haven't reinstalled it yet lol I have the new bracket for it ready to go, I'm just lazy and don't want to take the bumper cover off again.

The sound from just one horn is funny.








Pin #4 at the sensor was not working for me, probably a bad connection since I used the supplied posi-lock connectors. #14 at the other connector worked great.


----------

